# Shallow water carp



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

This time last year I was on some pretty nice carp in shallow water. I assumed that they had started spawning. It's been a lot colder this year so the water is cooler now than it was then. Does anyone know when the carp will move shallow? I imagine it will happen pretty soon. Is there any validity to my theory of them spawning, or where they just feeding heavy?


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Spawn over here in western ohio is late may, early june time frame for carp.


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

I was out snagging some the other day in a several acre pond, they were feeding...didn't appear to be spawning yet. Most of them were in a shallow bay.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

They don't spawn until late may-early june depending on where you are in the state. They were probably shallow because they were pre-spawn feeding. We were just out this weekend and they haven't really pushed shallow yet in the Ohio River. We caught a handful with 2 over 18lbs but it wasn't the action it should have been. Water still needs to warm up a little more.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

They must be doing a little pre spawn feeding now. I hit the lake yesterday and they were stacked up in a shallow bay. Most of them were visible in about 3 foot of water. I even saw a few jumpers. I didn't have any corn with me so I tried casting lures to them, but no luck.


----------

